
GoPro goes all-in on VR without a winning hand - findher
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/07/gopro-goes-vr/
======
Scaevolus
Lytro's Light Field video system [1] seems like the best technology match for
VR (allowing free head movement with accurate parallax), but most available
information is ad copy.

How big is the VR video space, anyways? It seems like a _lot_ of companies are
jumping into VR before the market has really been established, on the hope
that it's the next big thing.

[1]: [https://www.lytro.com/immerge](https://www.lytro.com/immerge)

~~~
tangue
> How big is the VR video space, anyways?

This. The push for 3D fails because public didn't see an interest in the
technology and didn't want to wear glass at home. I 'm wondering if VR will do
better.

